# [Illu CS3] Schlagschatten ohne Gaußschen Weichzeichner



## StupidBoy (7. Januar 2010)

Abend,

ich habe hier zwei Illsutrattionen eines Kunden liegen die noch etwas aufgehübscht werden müssen, u.a. mit einem Schlagschatten.

Bei der einen Datei war das kein Problem mit Effekte -> Stilisierungsfilter -> Schlagschatten.
Bei identischer Vorgehensweise aber anderer Datei wird der Schlagschatten automatisch mit dem Gaußschen Weichzeichner weichgezeichnet - was gar nicht gewollt ist.

Kann man das irgendwie verhindern?


----------



## ink (7. Januar 2010)

Moin
Du hast nicht zufällig den Illustrator-Schlagschatten aus der selben Effektepalette mit dem darunter befindlichen Photoshop-Filter verwechselt?

Dreh doch einfach im Schlagschatten-Fenster den Weichzeichner raus, dann hat sich das Problem 
Oder du legst entsprechend einen Grafikstil an, dann bedarf es nur einem Klick.
mfg


----------

